

Show HN: Had Free time at work, created this Gif Sound App - Feedback - furqanrydhan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.monkeyinferno.cc

======
Rizzo95
That's a great idea. You should turn it into a messaging app. Use Spotify's
API to get access to tracks, pick a GIF and and then send the gif with the
music to a friend. Go back and forth!

